# Microsoft pushing Skype as an ‘optional’ Windows Update KB2876229



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> On Tuesday, your Windows Updates might have notified you of new updates available. One update under the Optional section is “Skype for Windows Desktop 7.0″ (KB2876229). It has the description “Stay in touch with friends and family with free Skype-to-Skype calls and messages.”.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.404techsupport.com/2015/03/microsoft-pushing-skype-optional-windows-update-kb2876229/


----------

